# New harness fit???



## MajorClementine (Aug 23, 2012)

*Update* I put the harness back on Major today and decided the breeching fits him fine. I was wondering if it was too small and someone else on here had commented on the same thing. I made sure everything was on correctly and snug and decided that the back strap is indeed my problem. Actually just from the hip strap to the crupper is too long and I don't have enough leather to punch enough holes to adjust it to fit. I emailed Ozark and they got right back to me happy to help. I emailed them the measurements I needed and they will see if they have something that works or if they will need to special order it. I love ordering from a company with this kind of customer service! I also put the harness on Clementine and it fits her as well so I can use it for both of them with very little adjustment even though she is 4" taller. Other than height their measurements are almost the exact same. Go figure...

--------------------------

I got my new Ozark pleasure harness today but I am concerned about the fit. The saddle seems to fit pretty well (do I have it in the right spot?) but the breeching seems WAY to big. Well not the breeching per-say but the back strap is way to long. I can put extra holes in it but to shorten it enough to get the crupper where it needs to be pulls the hip straps at a pretty sever angle. There isn't much room in the crupper for adjustment. I did send my measurements to Ozark when I ordered my harness.

I don't want to start punching holes in it until I'm sure it will work. Please take a look at these pictures and tell me what you see. Also my first time tacking him up and I'm using a diagram in "Carriage Driving". So go ahead and let me know what I've done wrong as well. Thanks.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2012)

HI.

There are a couple of ways you can address this issure...

1 - either call or email (with pics) Ozark Mtn Mini Tack. They are pretty easy and usually very fast to deal with! They may be able to replace the back strap for you. I'm not sure, but it might depend on which harness you purchased. I know that I haven't had a problem with getting a new bridle (they replaced one that I purchased that had a problem) when I purchased the basic Mose Miller harness...

2 - you don't have to punch holes (yet). That's a conway buckle on the strap. Loosen the two pieces of leather thru the buckle, & run the bottom piece of leather up to the next available hole. Leave the top piece in the hole it's in. That will shorten the strap. The next available hole on the bottom may be quite a ways "up". To secure the bottom strap which now has a "tail" use a bit of shoelace, electrical tape, pony tail (rubber band) or what ever... Of course, you'll need to undo the back strap somewhere to use a rubber band or pony tail (ha, ha - I tried once without un-doing the strap in question. If you get it towork, I wanna see pics, LOL).

You are right though - it pulls the hip strap on the breeching at an odd/steep angle. I don't know that that is ideal. I think your saddle may need to actually move back a bit. I know that I was originally shown how to placce a hand in back of the withers and the saddle goes directly on top of part of the hand. BUT this was with larger ponies! Not sure if that makes a difference?

You could tighten your breast collar at least one hole on both sides. You may end up having a problem there as well - Major seems to tie into his chest pretty low with his neck. A properly adjusted "straight" breast collar may cut into his air when he's pulling the cart. It may not... I don't really see any other adjustments w/o him being bridled or the cart hooked up so that you can see what else may need to be adjusted to get it all "squared away".

I can't wait to see the pics of you and him driving... BIG GRIN.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help. It may be a while before we are driving but I'm pretty excited about it. Thanks for addressing the breast collar issue. It seemed like higher was cutting into his throat but lower was into his "point of shoulder". I can see what you are saying about having his neck tie in low on his chest. Might have to go with a "V" shaped collar???

I'm emailing Ozark with these pictures but I wanted to check here first to see if I was just doing it all wrong.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 23, 2012)

It's not the the strap is too long; the reality is this: the breeching is a little too short. I sold my breeching and bought a larger set. The harness fit my 36" + horses but the original breeching fit my slim 33" horse and nothing bigger.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay so I got to looking at it again and wondered the same thing. He is only 32" but he's stocky. So I need to keep the back strap and crupper I have and order a larger breeching??? Or should I ask Ozark if they will swap it out?

I know I need a breeching for hilly routes but if I'm just on flat roads (no/very slight inclines) in my cart will we be okay? Not that we are going out driving tomorrow but it might be a little bit before I have another $60 to spend on a new breeching... I can do the rest of his training without it then add it when I have the money?

So glad I have this forum to help me. I'd be lost.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2012)

I would contact Ozark with your photos. I, too, think the breeching is too short. You can always make holes for the back strap, but you can't make that breeching longer. Ozark will work with you. It is important that you work with this and don't settle for it not being right. Take your time, and let them help you. You will probably have to pay shipping one way, so make sure what you need done before returning pieces.

I will also suggest that you take some measurements on the bridle and make sure both sides are even. Mine was off 1/4", from being sewn in the wrong spot below the blinders, and Leia is the one who suggested I measure. Sure enough, it was off. All my hole-punching and man-handling didn't do a bit of good. Ozark made good on that.

I think the breast strap is fine for him.


----------



## jleonard (Aug 23, 2012)

You could do away with the snap that is attaching the backstrap to the surcingle and just attach the bachstrap directly to that ring on the surcingle. That would get rid of an inch of length right there and the snap doesn't really have a purpose. It also looks like there is plenty of room to punch holes where the crupper attaches (a hole or two on each strap where the back stap splits. That way you aren't pulling your breeching further forward but you are taking up some of the slack. I had to punch a million holes in my Ozark harness to get it to fit my 30" girl years ago. I would have swapped out parts had I been more educated when I first started but it fits great now! They are great harnesses, you'll be happy with it.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope I don't sound like I'm not happy with my harness. I think it is fantastic. I know that getting the right fit in any type of tack is a little bit trail and error when you are buying it without trying it on. I thought it looked pretty sharp on my guy even without having it all done up right.

Thanks for all the help. I emailed Ozark today so I'm sure I'll hear back from them in the next day or two. Thanks for the tip on measuring my bridle as well. I'll put everything on him again and look it over closely before I send anything back to exchange so I don't have to pay shipping more than once.

Also, I have a larger breeching on a harness I bought used. I'm going to try that on him to see if everything fits better so I can be sure a bigger breeching is what I need. Too bad it has brass hardware rather than chrome. But it will work to try out. Thanks again everyone for the tips. Once I get everything fitting correctly and worked out I'll be back with more pics of him tacked up for you guys to critique.


----------

